# kde-i18n-de Patch !

## devilz

Bei den Usern, die bei der Übersetzung von kde-i18n-de Probleme haben, habe ich hier ein Patch zurverfügung gestellt !

(Danke an Marco Wegner !)

(Das Problem sollte bei einigen mit einem downgrade auf libxml2 .24 behoben sein, Falls nicht, mit den Patches gehts *g*)

http://devilz.homelinux.net/kde-i18n-de_patches.zip

Gruß Sven

----------

## theoderich

kannst du mir bitte sagen, was ich genau machen muss, um diesen patch einzuspielen?

----------

## devilz

ich werde morgen mal ne genaue anleitung für newbies auf www.unixboard.de posten (schleichwerbung *fg*)

----------

## Beforegod

Wäre nett wenn Dein Posting den Weg auch hierhin finden würde..

und was "Schleichwerbung" angeht.. muss nicht sein ok?

----------

## devilz

Hast ja recht   :Laughing: 

Nun zum anderen gibts auch noch die möglichkeit wie in einem jüngeren Thread beschrieben, nen CVS Tarball zu saugen .... und den zu nutzen !

aber warum hast du was gegen die schlechwerbung ?

letztendlich hätte den anfängern hier eh keiner geholfen ... oder ?

und das unixboard ist eine anlaufstelle für newbies und fortgeschrittene .. so ala Linuxforen.de .. nur etwas "freundlicher, toleranter" ...

aber ich kann dich verstehen ... letztendlich sieht es kein forenmod gerne wenn cross-posts gemacht werden !

gruß sven

----------

## devilz

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Wäre nett wenn Dein Posting den Weg auch hierhin finden würde..
> 
> und was "Schleichwerbung" angeht.. muss nicht sein ok?

 

in dem File von der oben genannten URL ist jetzt ein HOTWO für Newbies drinne !

Ich hoffe das sollte den meisten helfen  :Smile: 

Gruß Sven

----------

## michabsd

Das ebuild von kde-i18n-de-3.1 wurde nun aktualisiert (-r1), so dass es sich auch ohne eigene  Modifikationen emergen lässt.

Nicht dass ich was gegen Englisch habe, aber ein deutsches KDE ist mir doch etwas lieber  :Wink: 

----------

## devilz

danke michabsd  :Smile: 

dann hatt sich das patchen ja nun erledigt  :Smile:  *g*

gruß sven

----------

